# 3 corner cycle alg.



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 1, 2007)

found this alg a little while ago and was just wondering if much people knew about it or not, or if it's even useful at all? could these be used for WHOLE BLD corners? 

anyway here's the alg:

(UR2U'L2) *2

UBL DFL and DFR corners.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 1, 2007)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> found this alg a little while ago and was just wondering if much people knew about it or not, or if it's even useful at all? could these be used for WHOLE BLD corners?
> 
> anyway here's the alg:
> 
> ...


"much people"? :confused:

They do. It is. It can (except maybe parity). 

I use it do do [R'B'R,F2] more intuitively from any angle. 
(R2U'L2U) *2 is also nice.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 1, 2007)

yes that last alg you posted IS quite nice. but yeah i didnt know much about the BLD stuff because im not that GOOD at BLD and dont know much. but yeah so it's nothing new.. sighhh... oh well.


----------



## dbeyer (Dec 5, 2007)

Derrick: It's just a commutator.

A: UR2U'
B: L2

ABA'B' : UR2U' L2 UR2U' L2 = UR2U'L2 UR2U'L2 = (UR2U'L2)*2


----------

